# Fishing off pirates beach



## gmarblestone (Jun 17, 2015)

Have a friend who invited me down to his house on pirates beach. Never wade fished before but thinking of going out in the early morning and seeing if i can get something. Any advice? Any necessary gear other than a net and belt?

Thanks!

Grant


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Bay or surf?


----------



## gmarblestone (Jun 17, 2015)

Surf



Drundel said:


> Bay or surf?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

If its rough, leave the net at home, just a belt, pliers, stringer, and I'd get a few lures in a waterproof box with a strap to put around you. Less to clean when you get done and it will float in-case it gets ripped off you. Be careful grabbing a trout with a shaking head and 6 hooks.

Bring a top water, suspended lure, silver spoon (with wire leader), and tails of your choice.


----------



## gmarblestone (Jun 17, 2015)

Wire leader for... if i get anything that wants to eat thru 20lb mono i think ill let it go anyway. I think ill bring my boca grip tied to me too.

thanks!



Drundel said:


> If its rough, leave the net at home, just a belt, pliers, stringer, and I'd get a few lures in a waterproof box with a strap to put around you. Less to clean when you get done and it will float in-case it gets ripped off you. Be careful grabbing a trout with a shaking head and 6 hooks.
> 
> Bring a top water, suspended lure, silver spoon (with wire leader), and tails of your choice.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

PFD
Rod ruler on your rod as you will catch trout that are close to 15". you want to make sure they are all legal.
Wade shoes.....
try the bay side too.


----------



## gmarblestone (Jun 17, 2015)

Good call on the PFD, i wouldn't have thought of that



sgrem said:


> PFD
> Rod ruler on your rod as you will catch trout that are close to 15". you want to make sure they are all legal.
> Wade shoes.....
> try the bay side too.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

and a loooooooooooong stringer that you can quickly ditch if a the man in the grey suit pays your catch a visit. hes got big teef. dont try to pull the stringer away from him you will only succeed in pulling the shark closer to you.


----------



## gmarblestone (Jun 17, 2015)

Wont lie, it worries me a lot. How far do i need to go into the water ?
I don't mind walking back to put the fish in a cooler rather than tempt grey ones.



sgrem said:


> and a loooooooooooong stringer that you can quickly ditch if a the man in the grey suit pays your catch a visit. hes got big teef. dont try to pull the stringer away from him you will only succeed in pulling the shark closer to you.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Nothing to worry about. The sharks arent interested in you at all.

Start in the first gut, then second, then swim out to the third bar till you find fish. you will be standing in knee deep to just below your chest.

you will want that wire leader. sometimes the spanish mackeral are thick and they are a blast to catch. you can really load up on them....if you have that leader. otherwise you will just donate allllllllll your tackle one bite at a time. and a bite is all you will feel then reel in the tag end of your line.


----------



## gmarblestone (Jun 17, 2015)

Yup i donated to a spanish mackeral last weekend.
Thanks again guys.



sgrem said:


> Nothing to worry about. The sharks arent interested in you at all.
> 
> Start in the first gut, then second, then swim out to the third bar till you find fish. you will be standing in knee deep to just below your chest.
> 
> you will want that wire leader. sometimes the spanish mackeral are thick and they are a blast to catch. you can really load up on them....if you have that leader. otherwise you will just donate allllllllll your tackle one bite at a time. and a bite is all you will feel then reel in the tag end of your line.


----------

